# "Gulp" baits



## hydro

Has anyone tied those new "Gulp" plastic baits yet?
The "nightcrawler like" worms look like they might be killers for "eyes" to me in some circumstances.
Pulling them behind a bottom bouncer and spinner seems like it would work great.


----------



## PJ

Never heard of them..


----------



## smalls

PJ, get your head out from under that rock! 8)

I think the gulp baits will work great w/ bottom bouncers and spinners. I tried the maggots and grubs this winter with limited success, but I believe summer is where they will shine. Last year I did well with the powerbait crawlers, as well as live bait and it was alot more durable(not that I would leave the dock w/out crawlers though). Like most other things I will try it and see how it works.

Creeks are beginning to break up, won't be long til they are all running.

senorsmalls


----------



## ND decoy

I haven't used the "gulp" yet. But I really have had good success with the power bait worms on Sakakawea during the summer, especially later in June and July. I like to use them on my dead rod. It helps when the little perch are active and keep tearing up a real worm. Power baits are a lot harder to tear a part.


----------



## PJ

I have never used soft pastics to fish for eyes. I'll have to give them a try this summer. In the past I have been a strong believer in live bait.


----------



## PJ

Bottom Bouncers would make sense.


----------



## PJ

The other nite I had to stock a **** load of these new baits at Cabela's. Damn, did I fell like a dumbass then!!


----------



## bigblackfoot

As well you should have. :lol:


----------



## smalls

I agree BBF.

PJ, go sit and the corner and think about what you have said. :eyeroll:


----------



## swamp_chicken

I have used the Gulp at nelson and have had some pretty good luck on it. I used the Gulp maggots and i caught quite a few Bluegills on them. That is pretty much the only species of fish i have caught them on so i cant same much else for any other species.


----------



## gaddy getter

get your *free* sample of "gulp" here:

https://www.fsisolutions.com/gulpsurvey/

i got my in the mail just the other day......can't beat the price


----------



## woodroe

How does the Gulp bait compare to the Berkley Power Bait?


----------



## Pluckem

Gulp is made by Berkley also. I think last year was the first year they had it on the market. It is made from 100% natural products so it is also 100%biodegradable. It is also supposed to have a lot more scent to it. Most still went with the powerbait last season but we will see if it takes off this summer.


----------



## PJ

YES, BBF I cried myself to sleep. With your mom!


----------



## Brad Anderson

I noticed the gulp baits are softer than most plastics. They wouldn't stand a chance against a cult of hungry norts. They'd get ripped to shreads. Then again thats what ya want I guess.


----------



## MSG Rude

I just watched this on TV this Saturday and the 'Fishing Pro' guy was useing this stuff. He was useing the 'Gulp' frog and talking about it. Of course he caught a great deal of Large Mouths and talked about this bait. It is 100% biodegradable and as it is filled with sent to attract fish. It made me go out buy some.


----------



## Brad Anderson

IMO, these baits are no good. I think the scent deters fish.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i think the gulp baits work good but they seem to dissolve in the water. i use them mainly for bass with a texas rig and they get loose on the hook after being in the water. the bait dissolves around where the hook is inserted and gets loose. i usually end up super-glueing the bait to the hook. the other thing i don't like about them is that they are so sticky. overall though i think they work pretty good.


----------



## larkin

i agree completely with you ryan that is exactly what i think


----------



## wacky tambaqui

I never did well with any of the Gulp baits. OTOH, the Power Bait series has brought me a lot of good luck.

The 2" Fire Tiger, Chartreuse, and Pumkinseed curly-tail Power Baits have tricked many a walleye and smallmouth and I've taken rainbows on a Power Bait egg sac.


----------



## rowdie

Last year on Lake Oahe we were fishin walleye, and the bite was on. (it was June) There were three of us, and after I caught my limit on live bait, we still needed a few more for a three man limit. So I put a Gulp minnow on instead of a live crawler (bottom bouncer and spinner), and I put the final two in the livewell for our limit.


----------



## blkbear8

If you leave them in the sun they shrivel like a real minnow or...... I've used them on jigs and just rolled them across the bottom. Sometimes with a minnow attached and sometimes without made a difference. These were the 4-6 inch worms in various colors usually with the curly tails. I haven't used the grubs much but the minnow colors worked great other places and Canada, also on a jig.


----------



## Field Hunter

The Gulp 2 inch grub is by far the BEST crappie bait ever....if you fish for crappies in open water either trolling or casting the gulp will outfish minnows ever time......I haven't bought crappie minnows in the Summer for the last 3 years.


----------



## rowdie

Blkbear

I forgot to mention the way they dry out. I left one on the hook and it dried out like the real thing! The gulp bait is not a plastic bait!!


----------



## boondocks

Last year at Sak the ole man was using real night crawlers on his spinners and I was using the Gulp! crawlers and I out fished him. Maybe it does catch more fish than livebait. I used them for trout on spinners also and hammered them. Gulp!, good baits.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I always keep Gulp Crawlers and Leech in the box in case we run out of bait on lakes like Sak. I caught my biggest walleyes last year pitching heavy jigs with 4" Chartreuse Grubs.


----------



## rowdie

Bob Post Jr. just won the PWT tournament in Chamberlin SD using GULP baits. Check the PWT website for the article.


----------



## phazer07

ya i've heard of them and here they work great


----------



## ifishforfish

i stick with good ol' mister twister curly grubs or sassy shads.

just can't beat it.


----------

